# Hey Mods - Re: MarshalltownCoMkt



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mods, MarshalltownCoMkt is not able to post or reply to threads.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Mods, MarshalltownCoMkt is not able to post or reply to threads.


 Take off all your clothes .....And go take a chit!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Take off all your clothes .....And go take a chit!!!


:lol: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't find anything on this end.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like their trowels and some of their other products. It is good to see they have represntation here. Also, so far, the Marshalltown products I've purchased are American made.


----------

